# help identify



## cdorsey88 (Jun 21, 2012)

i just bought three of my first freshwater plants. i am still cycling the tank but i have no idea what these plants are. i thought i saw an identification tag on them at the store but when i got home there was nothing. if you know what these plants are please help me out.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first is an amazon sword, _Echinodorus griesbachii_. It should be easy to grow. The second, I have no idea. It looks like a beet where the leaves are losing their chlorophyll. I have never seen anything like it, and I have my doubts that it is a true aquatic. The third, hopefully, is a type of hair grass, _Eleocharis_ which does grow well submersed. There are other types of sedge like plants that look similar, but don't do well underwater.


----------



## cdorsey88 (Jun 21, 2012)

thank you very much. i hope they are all aquatic, i bought them at a local pet store. they had a few of the colorful ones and they all looked like that.


----------



## Vinman409 (Jan 23, 2011)

cryptocoryne wentii green the second one true aquatic


----------



## cdorsey88 (Jun 21, 2012)

all the plants i see on Google with that name are green. does that mean my plant is sick? or malnourished? i just planted it in a tank with a bottom layer of organic soil and top layer of gravel. i hope that helps it out a little.


----------



## Vinman409 (Jan 23, 2011)

it all depends on the conditions some times red sometimes green but not exactly sure why but not sick it may have something to do with lighting


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The second one is definitely not _c. wendtii_. I have had a number of _wendtii_ varieties, and they all have leaves that are broadest at the base and taper towards the tip. This plant does not look like any Crypt at all.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The 2nd one looks to me a little like the "Red Veined Dock" that is sold with the label Rumex sanguineus, as garden plant: http://www.plantplaces.com/perl/vie...43&fullname=Rumex sanguineus Red Veined Dock


----------

